# Modifiers and 20550



## Anduiza05 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a question regarding the correct coding of injections.  If our physician is peforming an aspiration 20605 on the RT and LT knee do we bill with 20605modifier RT and 20605 LT or do we use 20605 modifier 50x 2 units.  

Thanks


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 16, 2009)

Is the question regarding CPT 20550 or 20605?

If CPT 20605:
20605 -50 x *1* appears to be most appropriate; procedure performed bilaterally once.

20605-50 *x2* is incorrect, appears to be overbilling

Some payors may require 20605 RT & 20605 LT, however I think 20605 -50 x 1 is most appropriate.

Hope this helps,


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Anthony but make sure you double the price when you add the 50 mod for bilateral unless your system does it automatically.


----------



## Anduiza05 (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually the I needed the answer to both thanks!!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2009)

If this is Knee then the correct code is 20610 not 20605, knee is a major joint not intermediate.


----------

